# Where can I buy sodium hydroxide?



## geek (Jun 6, 2013)

Looking at this post, I want to use my Milwaukee ph56 to also test for TA and need to get the sodium hydroxide (NaOh) mentioned.
Does anyone know if can be purchased at any local shop?
How much of this liquid should I buy to keep some for next batches?

I rather buy locally than ordering online so no need to wait for shipment.

Not many recent posts in the testing forum, so decided to post here for quicker answer...

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/how-take-acid-test-ph-meter-11244/


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 6, 2013)

Not sure where locally but you can order it at Presque Isle.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Jun 6, 2013)

Local wine making shops and hydroponics stores
places that sell chemistry supplies to labs/schools exist as well


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jun 7, 2013)

I have to second Presque Isle, most Local Home Brew Shops, and even a local winery all get their testing solutions and most additives from Presque Isle.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jun 7, 2013)

We've got it too: http://brewandwinesupply.com/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=sodium&product_id=404


----------



## Julie (Jun 7, 2013)

you can also look at one of our vendors, they sell it as well.


----------



## geek (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks but I really need to find locally, otherwise I will then place an order online.


----------



## saramc (Jun 7, 2013)

geek said:


> Thanks but I really need to find locally, otherwise I will then place an order online.



Call Lowe's or similar, usually stock for hydroponics. No luck there, call an area nursery. Any wineries locally? Call and explain the dilemna. And believe it or not, some pharmacies stock it behind the counter.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 7, 2013)

Be careful about the NaOH that you decide to use. That stuff you get in your wine making kits is nothing like that stuff in the labs. Make sure you are up to snuff how the differences in molarity will impact your calculations and be mindful of your safety.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 7, 2013)

You need FRESH as well as STANDARDIZED NaOH. You will not find that at a hardware store or nursery. Go to PI or More Wine. I doubt very seriously that you will find it locally. Don't buy more than you can use in 6 -12 months as it will need to be tossed or re-standardized. Its cheap enough to just toss after ~6 months. Store in a fridge to increase the shelf life to more like 12 months.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 7, 2013)

Totally agree with Seth and Mike. Get what you need from a wine making supply. Sodium Hydroxide aka Lye or Caustic Soda is a very strong base. The stuff you need is diluted considerably for use with wine and you have to be sure that you are using the right concentration. Take the time and order it. You can have it from one of our suppliers in a matter of days.


----------

